# when will they breed



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

when can i expect my reds to breed?they are 16 months old.do they need encouragement or will they just breed ??







your coments please


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

alan said:


> when can i expect my reds to breed?they are 16 months old.do they need encouragement or will they just breed ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your answer was in a comment you posted on this *THREAD*.

"


Makoa84 said:


> I have 9 reds and 3 Caribas in my 100g tank and they range from the size of 5 to 7 inches. I know my tank may be overcrowded but I am trying all different kinds of things to get my Reds to breed such as put more decorations in so they will have something to nest by and i've also put peat granular into my Fluval 404 because I heard that stimulates breeding but still no luck. I do water changes atleast once a week and I have read on some post that once they did a water change the next day their P's showed signes of breeding. I know I have some Reds in the tank that are already mature but im thinking since I have so many P's in the tank that they won't breed. Does anyone know why I haven't had any luck???
> 
> Thanks


*sounds a bit overcrowded to me*


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

there is way too many fish in that tank.


----------

